# Nikola Tesla Appreciation Thread



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

Before I rewrite his biography and tell you what maybe you already know about him,I will just ask if anyone knows who he is and if so will you come and appreciate his genius with me?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I know that we probably wouldn't be anywhere NEAR where we are right now technologically without him. So many things are based on his works that it is almost unreal.


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

I think he is definitely one of the single most unsung scientific heroes that have attempted to champion this world against deprivation that I've seen.I doubt we'd be discussing it like this ,that's for sure.


----------



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)

tesla and Paul Dirac are the unsung heroes of science


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

A list of things I am aware of that either Tesla invented and gave directly us that we wouldn't maybe have today or he simply discovered the idea behind it and someone else continued his original pursuit.Please forgive any omissions.It has been a while since I have read his biography.Please feel free to add to or correct my errors.These are in no particular order.I am sure I missed somethings.I only wanted to say that we couldn't have had a modern industrial revolution or many of the conveniences of today.

1.alternating current electrical circuitry
(a modern electrical grid,efficient electric motors,poly-phase electrical systems,windmills)
2.radio
3.remote control or anything infrared
4.robots
5.the jet turbine
6.the harrier jump jet
7.the harnessing of microwaves,x-rays, and the other spectrum of visible light
8.x-ray bulbs, and x-ray machine
9.nearly every other kind of light bulb besides the incandescent bulb of Edison
10.Hydro electric power turbines
11.weather control research


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Fans of bad monster movies will remember the famous electrical coils in a mad scientist's lab. 
To this day, I believe, they are still called _Tesla coils_, after the physicist.


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

DouglasMl said:


> Fans of bad monster movies will remember the famous electrical coils in a mad scientist's lab.
> To this day, I believe, they are still called _Tesla coils_, after the physicist.


Yes,those are the coils he created along with many variations,I forgot earlier to mention that all of the transformers,ballasts,power supply units etc. needed for all of our electrical devices, he is responsible for directly or his principles were used.His coils are also featured in the more modern film "The Prestige" it is a pretty good movie.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

You all are going to love this.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's another one. Tesla is one of the most important scientists of all time, and a man way ahead of his time. He'll be remembered in good light in the halls of history. I'm not sure of the scientific validity presented in this video, but I can't dismiss it. 






“Let the future tell the truth, and evaluate each one according to his work and accomplishments. The present is theirs; the future, for which I have really worked, is mine.”


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Now your spaking my tongue

The death ray woohoo i want - except in my version i shall harness the power of the sun (clearly megamind plagiarised me)

one of the true brilliant minds - in history; unfortunately, sporadically dotted with this ilk.
he twere a cave dweller too thumbs up

hes up their with newton, beyond imo
both rank above Einstein again imo 


What he invented/ patented - I doubt we will for ever know the true/full extent....whether (or not) you believe the federal (US) confiscated some of his works/papers

_Took me a couple of years to watch the prestige well worth the watch_ - the only accurate comparison I could make of that to tesla was the bit I ref re works we do not know he had....Not that I think that was one of them.

As you imply almost no-one knows who he is or his vast contribution to the world. I myself was only vaguely aware of him until someone told me (most likely a girls cos that's their thingie) to have a look at him

Coincidentally She may or may not be on this site
She may or may not be infj (lol) - see they do surprise u - although quite mad!

Ballast is an aggregate material where I come from OP - not sure what you mean with that. Ah a resistive material (hmm like fuses aggregates.powder. fine - not dont chisel fuses open bad idea) ( I had to google it oh after i typed that flash backs you see) much like that of the stuff where I come from but re deformation.structural support (Resistance to various radial forces).layers - oi stop boring people u ( I mean me as its always clear I talk usually to myself)

So erm he may or may not have invented
Free energy - transfer it through the earth most interesting Air - via tesla coils - robert ranking used that in his witches of eastwick book - good read
Hmm EM energy then 
Zero point energy hmm
and other secretive stuff, the likes that will never see the day - less they turn up deed - which usually involves some crazy suicide - like found in the bath with an electric toaster and monkey ( i jest thee not)

I shall stop HARRP-ing on -less it sets of an earthquake in my underpants


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

DarklyValentine said:


> Now your spaking my tongue
> 
> The death ray woohoo i want - except in my version i shall harness the power of the sun (clearly megamind plagiarised me)
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying and giving me an excuse to enlighten those who might not know what a ballast is in terms of electrical workings.In short the general idea of a ballast is something that provides stability.If an electrical current has traveled a good distance the voltage can very due to resistance caused by temperature fluctuation where it is generated,and along the conductor's path due to load demand that is unbalanced in a polyphase system, and there other potential factors also.This causes a need for stabilization.A transformer is often used to prevent a voltage drop by using coils that can not only reduce the voltage going to certain panels and circuits(this done to give the building a different set of voltages for different needs) but give the ability of the panel's circuits to have a lesser variation in voltage by allowing for the difference to instead be in the amperage.This is done by making sure there is excess amperage available for the over all need.The excess amperage isn't a problem because electrical circuit will only draw as much amperage as necessary to function where as voltage is how intensely a given amperage overcomes resistance as it takes the path of least resistance to ground.Ballasts are the common name given to transformers used to stabilized and offer varying voltage options for lighting circuits.Power supplies are often the name used for the transformers in computers, radios and other small household items.I hope this was helpful and educational.


----------

